# What's the limit of white trout?



## Brad from Bagdad

I'm sure it's been posted somewhere on the forum, but for white trout what's the length requirement and how many can you legally keep.


----------



## Telum Pisces

There is no limit on the amount you can keepor size limit either. No regs on them what so ever. Keep as many as you want to clean or use for bait. I usually only keep them if they are at least 12" just because, it's not worth cleaning one smaller than that. Kings will eat them up too if you want to use them for bait in the pass etc...


----------



## ratzila

You can keep as much as your boat will hold until it sinks:doh There are no size or creel limits on white trout.


----------



## Brad from Bagdad

thanks for the responses


----------



## bonita dan

There only good for one thing,Bait! Go to www.myfwc.com for all your fish reg questions. They have the complete list to keep ya updated on all new size and bag limits.


----------



## Flounderpounder

> *bonita dan (12/10/2007)*There only good for one thing,Bait! Go to www.myfwc.com for all your fish reg questions. They have the complete list to keep ya updated on all new size and bag limits.


Dang Dan! Granted they ain't no great fighting fish, but either you've never tried them or you can't cook worth a damn! When fresh, they are DELICIOUS!!!!!!! Now bonita, THAT is bait! :angel

Pounder


----------



## bonita dan

I can cook only because I can't shake that nasty eatin habit. Last time I had trout is was kind of mushy or something,can't remember,just didn't like it but found them too be redfish candy and always just put them on a hook. Something in my brain just says bait all the time and don't try and fool me by sayin king is good either:sick Maybe i'm just spoiled by the riches of the offshore species or something


----------



## Flounderpounder

Dan,

I was just funnin' with ya. If they were mushy were they not real fresh or maybe frozen? They don't freeze well at all! FRESH is the key! I agree 100% about kings! :sick

Yeah, many offshore species are great too!!!! Some of us can't do that on a regular basis....sounds like you need to take me out and "learn me"! HA HA!

Merry Christmas,

Pounder


----------



## JOHNJOHN205

kings and white trout :sick


----------



## Deep South

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=7 width=3447 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=-26% height=0>_<P align=justify>For species that do not have an established bag limit, more than 100 pounds or 2 fish per harvester per day (whichever is greater), <P align=justify>is considered commercial quantities. A saltwater products license and commercial vessel registration is required to harvest commercial <P align=justify>quantities of unregulated species. _</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

This is from the Florida Saltwater Fishing Regs. You would have to catch alot of white trout to get over 100 lbs and be illegal.


----------



## FishnLane

Hey, I still love fried white trout. If freeze them with vacuum sealing, they are terrific!!! great for big fish fries.


----------

